# Hibiscrub - to rinse off or not???



## Stacie_and_Jed (22 April 2009)

After discovering Jed had mud fever when clipping off his feathers, my vet has told me to hibiscrub twice a day and use a cream he gave me called Flamazill (sp?)

Should i be rinsing off the hibiscrub after i have cleaned out the wounds? I thought not, but last night my aunt asked if i do rinse it and if not it could burn him. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do dilute with warm water and dont use alot.


----------



## QuobAsti (22 April 2009)

Personally i would wash it off therefore leaving the skin clean ready for the cream to be applied.

Leaving it on could stop the treatment working properly or even cause skin problems if your horse is sensitive to certain products.

Hope that helps


----------



## ronansmum (22 April 2009)

I agree, deinitely wash it off. It will react with cream/lotion in an adverse way and may "burn" the skin.

It isn't designed to be left on.

By the way Flamizane is very good - I used ot for mud fever as well but used Malaseb shampoo first.


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (22 April 2009)

Eeekkk i will start to wash off then.

Ronansmum - glad its a good cream. How much do you use each time. The vet told me to use a good "dollop" so i have been but i dont think it will last very long if i keep using it like i have been told.

How long should the course be before the mud fever has cleared up?


----------



## connie1288 (22 April 2009)

I wouldnt worry about washing it off, last year i used it in a very very dilute form to wash all the horses down on a yard i was on.
The flamazine is amazing stuff. I would just rub  a small amount in as it is rather expensive and strong enough.


----------



## emmiec12 (22 April 2009)

i wouldn't worry too much.  i dilute it and i wash all my horses off in it after hunting - all over body wash.   actually - i used it this last night &amp; morning on his cut  leg (
	
	
		
		
	


	




),  cleaned the cut and wiped it dry without rinsing, then popped cream on.

i have been using it for years on all sorts of horses and never had a prob whether i rinsed or not.  but all horses are different so do what you think is best for yours!


----------



## horseywelsh (22 April 2009)

why not give your vet a quick call to clarify


----------



## amandaco2 (22 April 2009)

it should be diluted before use anyway
you dont have to wash it off- if its left on, it will not do any harm unless the horse is highly sensitive.


----------



## supagran (22 April 2009)

I always rinse it off because a few years ago I left a body brush in the bucket I was using to clean a leg, it had dilute Hibiscrub left in the bottom - about 1/2 inch depth.  When I get to the yard next morning all the bristles of the brush had disintegrated!


----------



## scarson (22 April 2009)

I would rinse it off as it can affect and burn skin, you never know it may be uncomfortable, itch etc... however if you do leave it on make sure it is throughly diluted as the ratio of hibiscrub to water should always be 1:40!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 April 2009)

It will not burn the skin - it is a skin antispetic - the molecules of chlorhexedine that are the active ingredient of Hibiscrub bind to the skin give it an antibacterial effect for a prolonged length of time. The Hibiscrub you buy is only 0.5% - which will work as an antibacterial wash. Prior to surgery in hospital - and probably at vets - they use concentrations of between 2-5% chlorhexedine in order to maximise the antibacterial effect. It will not burn you horses skin at the concentration you are using - especially as you are diluting it further with water before application. There is always the exception to every rule and as with humans a horse maybe hypersensitive - if in doubt do a patch test 24 hours before general use.

ETA - it is designed to bind with the skin in order to maximise its antibacterial effect - which you need to kill the bacteria which cause the mud fever. By rinsing washing it off you are in fact reducing its effectiveness.


----------



## kellyeaton (23 April 2009)

when my boy had mud fever my vet told me to diluted some hibi scrud wash well and leave for ten minutes then rinse pad dry and apply flamazine!


----------



## scarson (23 April 2009)

Slinkyunicorn - that is really good information i had no idea about any of that, i just will never forget the time (years ago now) my head of pc told all off us training for our b test about the 1:40 and wash it off cuse it burns!! but thats good info to know thanks.


----------

